# My dogs got hair extentions today!



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

My very first attempt at photo merging
http://taralav.smugmug.com/Pets/Adventures-of-Ari/i-QKB6sm3/0/XL/Merge1-XL.jpg

Ma!!!! REALLY!!
http://taralav.smugmug.com/Pets/Adventures-of-Ari/i-87CM9mQ/0/XL/IMG4564-XL.jpg

Derp!
http://taralav.smugmug.com/Pets/Adventures-of-Ari/i-QbTfCjX/0/XL/IMG4573-XL.jpg

And just for fun
http://taralav.smugmug.com/Pets/Adventures-of-Ari/i-gxJ9d9s/0/XL/IMG4580edit-XL.jpg


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do they play reggae?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

haha ari looks cute with jack sparrow hair haha


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: those are great! :becky:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

hilarious!! i love em!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone :biggrin1:

xellil- no reggae from them, but Ari does sing to me sometimes.........


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahahhaha, very cool pictures!


----------

